# patrick skewbald pony trace pics look



## mannypony (27 August 2009)

do u know pat approx 8 years old / 13.2 hh ish gelding unusual half blue eye very sweet nature . i sold him as a 3 year old . any info about him welcome. thanks for looking


----------



## mannypony (12 September 2010)

still lokking for this pony he would be approx 8 now do u know him??


----------



## mannypony (13 September 2010)

TRACED - he had a lvoely home but unfortunatly was put down last yr.


----------



## horsecrazy25 (21 September 2010)

mannypony said:



			TRACED - he had a lvoely home but unfortunatly was put down last yr.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you traced him, so sorry to hear he was pts! <<Hugs>> x


----------

